# bricklayer looking for work



## mart1 (Feb 11, 2009)

hi all
iam looking for work in canada how hard is it to find work in my trade in canada is there a demand?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mart1 said:


> hi all
> iam looking for work in canada how hard is it to find work in my trade in canada is there a demand?


Unfortunately your trade (bricklayer) is not on THE LIST of occupations in demand in Canada. You will need to find work before applying for immigration. You must find an employer willing to apply for permission from Canadian Government to hire someone from overseas because the employer cannot locate a suitable applicant from within Canada. This will be a very difficult thing for you to achieve.


----------



## hutcliffe (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes.. if your not on the "list" you aint coming in.. tried ourselves my husband has every scaffold qualification going including health and safety and inspection.. can't get in, apparently you can if your a cook though ( no insult to cooks intended ) we have grown tired of trying all the various routes into canada, and are now thinking we will stay here and move to our place in Spain in a few years.. we have the money to buy our way in, but are not prepared to do this route.. hey.. we may have not liked it anyway, although we went twice to have a nosey around. Good luck with your career, but there are other destinations around the world to look at...


----------

